# copper bending



## rombo (Jul 17, 2008)

I'm planning on purchasing a copper bender. I have never owned one before, and need some input.

Is a ratcheting bender necessary such as the ridgid 358

http://www.ridgid.com/Tools/Geared-Ratchet-Bender

Or will a 310 lever bender suffice

http://www.ridgid.com/Tools/300-Series-Lever-Benders/EN/index.htm


If it just a mater or easier bending, a young guy like myself would rather save $250 and get a free work out.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

The 300 series benders work great. Save yourself the money. If you're bending soft copper you won't be getting a workout anyway. They're also fine for bending stainless tubing, which can be a workout after a while. :thumbsup:


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

We used to use a lever bender smaller than the one in that pic and had no problem bending 1/2 and 3/4 L. If I did a lt of new construction copper I would definatley have one.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I just got the one in the last pic for 5/8"o.d. copper used off ebay for 30 bucks or somthing close to 30. I love it. Works great.


----------



## rombo (Jul 17, 2008)

I won't be bending much soft copper, It will be used for 1/2 L. About 50% of my work is new construction so it will get used often, I hope.

I kinda thought the 358 looked a little overkill. I'm glad I asked.


----------



## rombo (Jul 17, 2008)

Any of you seasoned benders have any tips to get started?


----------



## user2091 (Sep 27, 2009)

any of the 300 series are great and i do end up using the 456 tri more than anything else.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

rombo said:


> Any of you seasoned benders have any tips to get started?


 If you're going to be running multiple lines, you need to know the difference between a left hand and a right hand bend. This will help keep things uniform and equal centers.


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

rombo said:


> Any of you seasoned benders have any tips to get started?


 Only bend type L copper or thicker and never bend past a 45 degree angle.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

What's wrong with a 90 bend?


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

The more you bend copper pipe the more it stretches out (thins and weakens) the outer side of the bend.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

isn't that how wwrot 90s are made at the factory


----------

